# Catching a cold/ Getting Sick as an early pregnancy symptom????



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I was just wondering how many of you lovely ladies caught a cold and were sick during your cycle that you got your BFP? I have heard that this is a good early pregnancy symptom and was wondering how many people actually experienced this. I had a soar throat, stuffed up nose, achey and head cold for about a week now, I am now feeling better today though and just have the runny nose and flem stuff left over.... Thanks in advance for your responses!!!:flower:


----------



## AECsDH

Totally had one from about O day on. 20 days later and my head is just now almost cleared out!


----------



## kittylady

Me lol :thumbup:


----------



## annagrace

Yes! At about 4 weeks i got a night of fever, sickness and terrible dizziness. It only lasted a few hours but i couldn't walk and my OH had to call NHS direct because it scared the cr*p out of me! The doctor later said the immune system drops when pregnant and so a lot of ladies get early symptoms.

Glad you're feeling better, lovely! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for your responses girls!!!!! Hopefully me getting a cold is a good sign and I am on the road to a BFP this month!!! :thumbup:

@annagrace, thank you for the well wishes hun...:flower:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Yep I had this the whole of the TWW.....I really felt like I was comming down with the flu!! Horrible sinus pain too!!


----------



## MrsMystery

Yep! A pp is correct! The immune system drops its guard in order for your body to not reject the pregnancy...

Also, there is something called "pregnancy rhinitis" - basically an ongoing cold throughout pregnancy. Turns out I have it...yuck! Sinus pressure, runny nose, etc...ah well, it's all worth it for the little bean!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for the feed back ladies and for sharing your stories!!! :flower:

Just some symptom spotting from me, I am still getting over my cold that i have had for about the last 6 days as you girls already know, and I am on the last leg of it, with blowing my nose and coughing up crap..... well I just threw up some of my lunch.... so of course I am hoping it is because I am pregnant, but it might be from all of the flem and crap and coughing that made me do it.... ugghhhh... not fun...


----------



## Lulabell1

Yup a full blown cold for about 3 days now along with tiredness,sickness and blocked nose and sneezing tons which makes my uterus hurt after a bit of it ... Just rest rest rest 
X


----------



## laura1981

Yep me too full cold for about 2 weeks and stil stuffy nose and sneezes now lol good luck


----------



## sweetpeaxo

Happened to me too. I was very sneezy, my nose was a little stuffy. And I still have this problem with it too =( but I heard that the increase in hormones can bring on those cold symptoms. So I would definitely say it's a sign.


----------



## InHisHands

about 7dpo.. i started getting a running/stuffy nose... had the sinus headaches and sore throat... it lasted 10 days... got my bfp 16dpo. I would just take prengancy safe drugs like Robostussm DM and tyenol until you know for sure. That's what i did.. and im so glad that i went down that route. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Lyd

hi, yes i purely had the cold or something very similar , bad cough, blocked up nose, sore throat was off work for days with it and i was starting to feel better around the time my period was due, i gave it a week to see if it came but was sooo in denial i just thought because i was sick that it was delayed (bang on time every month) oh but no i was pregnant soo there ya go :) good luck xxx


----------



## albs

i got a cold 7dpo and it's still here!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your stories with me girls!!! :flower:

I am feeling hopeful that being sick is a good sign for me this month because it sounds like so many girls got sick in their early days!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MountainDoula

For me it started at 7 weeks. Stuffy nose ever since. I sneeze a million times a day.


----------



## jess1983

Me I had a cold. I felt so awful that I went in and got a strep test at 4 dpo and the doc asked if there was any chance I was pregnant. :)


----------



## lyndsay49

I got my BFP today, the reason I tested was because I wanted to check before I took any medicines that could harm the baby. I've got a really bad cold and cough, it is actually hurting my tummy which is something else I am worrying about :shrug:


----------



## beth_terri

Me! I had such a bad cold but totally didnt think I was pregnant so was taking all sorts of pain killers and night nurse coz I was really bad! Then I found out I was pregnant! 
x


----------



## laura1981

lyndsay49 said:


> I got my BFP today, the reason I tested was because I wanted to check before I took any medicines that could harm the baby. I've got a really bad cold and cough, it is actually hurting my tummy which is something else I am worrying about :shrug:

Dont worry i was the same everytime i coughed i felt it really low in my tummy but dont panic i am nearly 9 weeks now and the cough has gone xx


----------



## Hellodoris

Yup with this one and my last one I had the most awful cold that turned into a hacking cough that lasted for 2 weeks. With both I took tablets and cough medicine whilst not realising I was El Preggo.


----------



## Bubblesuk

I had a server chest infection last week that really floored me and i been a bit sniffly since so i guess so xx


----------



## chrislo4

Having a horrible cold was actually my very first symptom. Of course at the time i didnt realise!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your stories girls!!! 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ThankYouFallTag2-vi.gif

I am surprised at how many girls had this as an early pregnancy symptom...It is alot more common that I thought it would be!!! I hope everyone feels better soon...:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Bump*


----------



## jess1983

I did the sore throat was so bad


----------



## SweetP10

Hi! I am 8 days past ovulation and I am have a scratchy throat, runny/stuffy nose, cough, tired, and a slight headache. Could I be pregnant? What do you take that is safe? I took some advil and after reading some other responses, I am concerned. Please let me know. Thanks in advance! [


----------



## zodi9

Did your tonsils get crazy big and painful? I have been sick for 5 days and the first day I was sick I also had spotting.
-zodi


----------



## zodi9

jess1983 said:


> Me I had a cold. I felt so awful that I went in and got a strep test at 4 dpo and the doc asked if there was any chance I was pregnant. :)

Jess1983, Did your tonsils get crazy big and painful? I have been sick for 5 days and the first day I was sick I also had spotting.
-zodi


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I had a pretty decent cough for a couple of weeks. And half the time, when I coughed, it hurt my ovaries. lol


----------

